# Cinematic Rooms Standard vs Professional



## utopia (Nov 22, 2022)

Waiting for the Liquid Sonics BF sale I downloaded the demo of CR Standard, loving it. Wanted to ask for those who tried both if the Pro is worth the price difference? I'm not working in surround yet, so the difference is number of presets and advanced algo settings. Do these make a big enough difference?
Thanks


----------



## elucid (Nov 22, 2022)

I'm wondering the same. Standard is lovely but I have FOMO for the extra controls - mainly ER-related, I believe. And for the presets, I guess.


----------



## mussnig (Nov 23, 2022)

utopia said:


> Waiting for the Liquid Sonics BF sale I downloaded the demo of CR Standard, loving it. Wanted to ask for those who tried both if the Pro is worth the price difference? I'm not working in surround yet, so the difference is number of presets and advanced algo settings. Do these make a big enough difference?
> Thanks


I demoed both before buying last year. I found the extended controls for the early reflections as well as the many presets (I am using CR also for audio post production on my short film projects) convincing enough to go for pro.


----------



## utopia (Nov 23, 2022)

mussnig said:


> I demoed both before buying last year. I found the extended controls for the early reflections as well as the many presets (I am using CR also for audio post production on my short film projects) convincing enough to go for pro.


Thanks a lot! I was afraid I'd get that answer.


----------



## mussnig (Nov 23, 2022)

utopia said:


> Thanks a lot! I was afraid I'd get that answer.


You can still buy CR Standard now and upgrade to Pro later - you only pay the difference in price and I think also the upgrades are usually discounted in the BF sale.


----------



## OHjorth (Nov 23, 2022)

I'm also thinking about this. I don't think there's the same stereo field crossfader in the standard version which is something I would very much like since I often use reverbs as inserts and if the instrument is panned you get too weak refletions on the other side. Not 100% about how the xfade works in CR-pro though.


----------



## ibanez1 (Nov 24, 2022)

Have Seventh Heaven Standard and really enjoy it but everyone keeps raving about Cinematic Rooms. I think as a hobbyist who wouldn't know what to do with 2x the presets, surround control, stereo cross-fading, Cinematic Rooms Standard looks like the better buy to get my foot in the door with this reverb.


----------



## Robert_G (Nov 24, 2022)

ibanez1 said:


> Have Seventh Heaven Standard and really enjoy it but everyone keeps raving about Cinematic Rooms. I think as a hobbyist who wouldn't know what to do with 2x the presets, surround control, stereo cross-fading, Cinematic Rooms Standard looks like the better buy to get my foot in the door with this reverb.


In the same boat as you. The price of Seventh Heaven standard is very attractive, but I can't get my mind off of that I probably want Cinematic Rooms. Only a few days to decide.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Nov 24, 2022)

If you're working in surround and like more presets, then go with CR Pro. I get along nicely with CR standard and you can always upgrade later.


----------



## Trash Panda (Nov 24, 2022)

Pro also adds a Ducking feature, which is helpful to minimize reverb mud in a busy mix and have it fill in during pauses in the action. 

It also has a Chorus modulation that lets you add some extra character if desired to the Early Reflections and/or Tail.


----------



## Scamper (Nov 24, 2022)

Personally, I just got Cinematic Rooms Standard and think it's just fine without the Pro features. 

But also, I got the trial for the Pro version. Now, I will check out the additional presets and if I like something, I'll try to recreate it with the Standard version by copying the available settings and finding a preset algorithm, that's closest to it.
That way, I already found my new go-to preset and am happy with that. You can always upgrade later!


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Nov 24, 2022)

Pro, to my ears, was substantially better (but not good for my wallet last year). I only wanted the Standard version, but my main goal was the “best”. I only work I stereo.

The additional controls impact the sound of the early reflections and makes them more realistic to me. This was apparent to me even when comparing the same presets between the two (other people said I’m crazy and imagining it, and I responded that I would never spend so much more on something I was imagining).

Note that your loyalty discount for a standard version doesn’t apply to upgrades (but those from other Liquidsonics plugins will).

I don’t like Seventh Heaven Standard very much, but I’m quite liking the Pro version I’m re-demoing. All the additional controls, especially the reverb ducking, make a large difference to me.

The additional presets are also fantastic, as they can help you get close to your goal for the space fast, and then you can tweak from there.


----------



## ibanez1 (Nov 25, 2022)

As usual the preference is the more expensive option . I think I need to demo to truly appreciate the value. The ducking is probably the most interesting pro feature.


----------



## elucid (Nov 25, 2022)

HD Cart has ducking and is reeeeaaallly nice as well (I just got it in the sale as well as Tai Chi and CR Standard).


----------



## utopia (Nov 25, 2022)

You guys won, got the Pro.


----------



## OHjorth (Nov 25, 2022)

utopia said:


> You guys won, got the Pro.


Same! Tried it last night and it was incredible compared to what I had earlier! I just replaced it for added tail on the master on some old tracks. Room got wider and there was less noise (same modulation). Stunned! Gotta keep myself from going through all old tracks and replacing both busses and inserts 😅


----------



## utopia (Nov 25, 2022)

What are your guys favorite presets for longer (4 sec+) verbs? One thing I wish is they’d write length next to preset name


----------



## Zedcars (Nov 25, 2022)

Robert_G said:


> Only a few days to decide.


Still over 2 weeks — until Dec 11th.


----------



## Robert_G (Nov 26, 2022)

Zedcars said:


> Still over 2 weeks — until Dec 11th.


Already bought on opening day


----------



## ibanez1 (Nov 26, 2022)

Robert_G said:


> Already bought on opening day


I'll probably end up caving in a week after I pretend that I was ever not going to buy it lol.


----------



## carlc (Nov 26, 2022)

ibanez1 said:


> I'll probably end up caving in a week after I pretend that I was ever not going to buy it lol.


If you’re thinking of buying more that one product from Liquidsonics, the spreadsheet here shows how the loyalty coupons build up, and the optimal order in which to purchase for any combination of products to maximize stacking of coupons. For example, I was planning to buy the Pro bundle, but it is actually cheaper to buy Tai Chi Lite first and then use the loyalty coupon to buy the Pro bundle.


----------



## jamieboo (Nov 26, 2022)

I'm very curious about CR and the BF sale brings it tantalisingly close to affordability!
I have SPACES at the moment (I not II) and I'm reasonably happy with it, but I'm wondering if CR might be a step up?
In terms of target sound, I'm going for a fairly traditional orchestral sound, perhaps 90s Williams.
Do you think I might notice a general improvement using CR compared to SPACES?

Thanks


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Nov 26, 2022)

jamieboo said:


> I'm very curious about CR and the BF sale brings it tantalisingly close to affordability!
> I have SPACES at the moment (I not II) and I'm reasonably happy with it, but I'm wondering if CR might be a step up?
> In terms of target sound, I'm going for a fairly traditional orchestral sound, perhaps 90s Williams.
> Do you think I might notice a general improvement using CR compared to SPACES?
> ...


If nothing else, your hard drive would, since CR is algorithmic without IRs 

But you could always use CRP (better than CR, if you can... does buying TC Lite make it cheaper overall?) for early reflections and put Spaces on as the tail. CRP can simulate realistic spaces without sounding metallic. But it can't sound exactly like a real space in the world like an IR captured there could, though you could approximate it, I'm sure. All that said, I don't have Spaces, so... take that with the proverbial grain of salt.


----------



## ibanez1 (Dec 1, 2022)

So I watched the liquidsonics demo for the compression and ducking control and now i'm looking at the pro bundle lol. It seems like this control will be very useful for having the reverb fill space when you want it to and reduce when it's muddying the mix.


----------



## Henu (Dec 1, 2022)

ibanez1 said:


> It seems like this control will be very useful for having the reverb fill space when you want it to and reduce when it's muddying the mix.


Yeah, I'm just experimenting with Lustrous Plates ducking with a black metal album mix. Being rather old school, I'm normally a bit opposed to using that kind of stuff in this context- but I gotta say it does clean the sound up if and when needed. Using slow enough attack that it only ducks in the blast beat sections works nicely.


----------

